# Ok I got my 06 650 H1 Back from dealer after a ton of work Have some ?



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, Ok went to dealer and they installed New Rings New Cam and Rockers, New Head Gaskets Penland HMF Exahust replaced Choke and Replaced Front Diff Axle seal. They used 0w-40 Amsoil and Amsoil Sever Gear Oil In Diffs. 

.1 Ok Quad still Takes a little cranking to get it started Not as Much But it Def doesnt start Right up as soon as u hit the starter Button. Is this Normal?

2. The quad does n't seem to idle real high when it first starts witch is a problem I hear People on here talked about with Electric Chokes.

3. The front and rear Diff have the accordion vent thing extended is that normal? or should they be closed or relaxed?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i have a ac 550 h1 and it cranks a bit idles low and the and the vent thing is extended on mine witch is normal


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Front diff does not take gear oil. unless they will pick up the warranty when 4wd.breaks .
my 650 cranks right up but I changed mt plugs to iridium.NGK.CR7EIX woke the bike up at idle.
and as stated the vents are normal unless you like water then send them up with some plastic tube.also relocate the crank vent under the bike. the seals are cheap but hard to get to if they wear out from mud in there.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

What does the Front Diff Take if it doesn't take Gear oil? I think the Manuel even says Hypoid Gear oil which the Amsoil Replaces


----------



## littletyler (Apr 12, 2010)

Did the dealer do a valve job when they had it apart? If not the valve seats may have debris built up on them and causing lower compression.


----------



## littletyler (Apr 12, 2010)

Also the front diff does take gear oil! Anyone that says it doesnt will end up with bearing failure and be replacing the pinion and possibly the ring gear!


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure if they did, they changed the rockers in it,


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i think he was thinking of the 650 v2 instead of H1 on the gear oil


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

V2 doesnt use gear oil?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe its the same as the kawi on that particular model. I know the motor is the same as the kawi


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the motor is the same on the cat 650v2 but the diffs are indeed different. 
they take gear oil.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe us brute guys should look into a swap you don't hear them exploding diffs. I could have sworn the v2 was the same. 
Thanks for the correction steve


----------

